
Firefox 2016/17 Strategy and Roadmap - robin_reala
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap
======
solnyshok
"Q1’17 2017 will see a focus delivering to our release audience the first
Context Graph feature, a test pilot validated Activity Stream replacing the
home page." am I the only one who thinks this is unnecessary?

~~~
goalieca
No. Some days I feel like I'm the only one in he world who just wants an app
to work. Devs are always wanting to make new features or do full rewrites thus
introducing more bugs (I'm looking at you hangouts).

It would be nice if firefox improved the mobile rendering engine instead.

~~~
MrMember
It seems like every major Firefox release I have to seek out an add-on to undo
a change they made. Not all changes are bad, but so often they just seem
completely unnecessary.

